# Uber is D00MED



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

http://jalopnik.com/uber-is-doomed-1792634203


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Not really. As long as there are tens of thousands of morons willing to drive for pennies Uber will always be around. Uber will just keep paying fines and settlements with all the monies they've been ripping off from drivers.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

It's truly sad they're being "forced" to add tipping. It just goes to show you they don't care about drivers and they deserve all the recently bad publicity.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Not really. As long as there are tens of thousands of morons willing to drive for pennies Uber will always be around. Uber will just keep paying fines and settlements with all the monies they've been ripping off from drivers.


Well actually... I'm not so sure anymore, it looks like the self driving deal may collaspe now that they caught uber using stolen designs... "Would Uber do that?" Yes... yes they would... they have yet to run into a rule they havn't broken, so i'd be truly shocked if that allegation wasn't true.

Uber has dumped so much money into making their automous systems work, using stolen R&D/designs... that they may have wasted every dime they (and otto) have ever spent on R&D for it.

The truth is that Uber is burning money out the wingwang and have way to many lawsuits pending with no actual profitability in sight.

With the Bad PR and lawsuits uber is getting hit with, i don't foresee a lot of people lining up to invest in uber like last year or even just months ago.

Since uber can't actually show a profit it's only a matter of time until they run out of money.

If uber raises it's rates and lyft doesn't... Uber is dead.

If Uber doesn't raise it's rates and still can't turn a profit- uber is dead


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> If uber raises it's rates and lyft doesn't... Uber is dead.
> 
> If Uber doesn't raise it's rates and still can't turn a profit- uber is dead


Uber will keep the rates where they're at and just get 50,000 more millennial idiots to drive for 60% of the rate @ $.50/mile


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

This good article has over 900 replies.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Uber will keep the rates where they're at and just get 50,000 more millennial idiots to drive for 60% of the rate @ $.50/mile


That's not what i was getting at, i was referring to uber losing 3 billion last year... they are going to have to raise rates or this year is going to be a repeat.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Self driving cars could not operate for what we are paid !


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Self driving cars could not operate for what we are paid !


Absolutely, correct for the first few years. However, the costs will drop rapidly like most technology. In a few more years, self driving cars will cost the same as using human drivers. A few more years after that, self driving cars will cost a *tiny fraction* compared to using human drivers, while driving faster, far more safely and consistently than any human.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Maven said:


> Absolutely, correct for the first few years. However, the costs will drop rapidly like most technology. In a few more years, self driving cars will cost the same as using human drivers. A few more years after that, self driving cars will cost a *tiny fraction* compared to using human drivers.


Cars have to be replaced every 3-4 years !
Especially when they run non stop.
Uber does not pay enough.
They mistakenly act as is what they pay drivers is a sacrifice !
It is a lie ! Uber could not sustain vehicles on what we are paid !

UNSUSTAINABLE !!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

As soon as a SDC either hurts or kills someone, no other rider that heard of the accident will ever get in one again. It's that simple.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Can you imagine self driving POOL !
JUST AS SOON ADVERTISE GANG RAPE TOURS OF THE CITY !


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Once again tohunt4me, you are absolute correct! You should be a seer. Get a job at the Oracle of Delphi. 

Uber has been losing about 2 Billion per year. It is unsustainable. Uber needs autonomous desperately to lower their costs, but at the current rate of losses plus general corporate mismanagement, Uber may not survive until autonomous is practical and cheap. Don't worry! If Uber folds then Lyft or some other competitor will take Uber's place. The result for drivers will be the same.


uberdriverfornow said:


> As soon as a SDC either hurts or kills someone, no other rider that heard of the accident will ever get in one again. It's that simple.


Of course SDC will kill people, like every other technology, new or old. The winning argument is *always *"Which one kills fewer people at a lower cost?"


tohunt4me said:


> Can you imagine self driving POOL !...


Agree again, tohunt4me. We is simpatico  Pool has many inherent problems that have been discussed in this forum. It does not matter if the driver is human or robot. The only solution that I see is to physically separate passengers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> As soon as a SDC either hurts or kills someone, no other rider that heard of the accident will ever get in one again. It's that simple.


Horrible,Atrocious ,unspeakable crimes will be committed in and with driverless cars.
The world will shudder at the thought of these cars.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Horrible,Atrocious ,unspeakable crimes will be committed in and with driverless cars.
> The world will shudder at the thought of these cars.


ROTFLOL! I love a feisty, creative troll. You forgot, terrible, horrifying, demonic abominations...
Please do not limit yourself in the future. I need a good chuckle.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Maven said:


> ROTFLOL! I love a feisty, creative troll. You forgot, terrible, horrifying, demonic abominations...
> Please do not limit yourself in the future. I need a good chuckle.


And I need a pizza from Pepi's. Get on that please.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Maven said:


> ROTFLOL! I love a feisty, creative troll. You forgot, terrible, horrifying, demonic abominations...
> Please do not limit yourself in the future. I need a good chuckle.


The Transhumanist Robot worshipers will handle the Demonic Abberations, between fetus harvested T cells and bionic Transhumanist parts,the rich will live for centuries.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> And I need a pizza from Pepi's. Get on that please.


 Why no 3-D printed pizzas yet ?
Instead of Transhumanist flying slave cars ?

Give the ritch a choice between Garden of Eden and Hellish Slums,they will invest in Hellish Slums every time. Instead of " Robot Servants" for the good of mankind, they will create " Robot Shakedown Enforcers".
By the time they get through,the Untouchables of India's caste system will be looked back upon fondly.
The United Nations ,corner stone for New World Govt. Has already publicly said " Let Them Eat Bugs".
So we KNOW what they think of us.
We are " Surplus Livestock" to the Globalists,"Useless Eaters" as Dr. Henry Kissinger said. No longer worth our feed now that legal Robot Slave labor is available.
Humming " Herd Management"- Payday Monsanto . . .


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

With technoligy getting better humanity has gone more insane. Befor we were hunters and gathers we were self sufficient now we rely on everyone else and feel entitled to every and if we dont then we start killing. How many times u hear about someone getting killed over aomething stupid. Look how many people have been killed just for talking about muhammed! Give me a friggin break. People are killing cuz whats online and they have too much on time on their hands

http://www.clickorlando.com/news/se...ents-reported-in-central-florida-over-weekend


----------



## TheFixer1 (Jan 29, 2017)

Maven said:


> Absolutely, correct for the first few years. However, the costs will drop rapidly like most technology. In a few more years, self driving cars will cost the same as using human drivers. A few more years after that, self driving cars will cost a *tiny fraction* compared to using human drivers, while driving faster, far more safely and consistently than any human.


Self driving cars is a pipe dream, for self driving cars to become reality the entire infrastructure needs to be overhauled, good luck with that.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Ahh, the trolls have gotten more creative as I requested. Please understand that it is too time consuming and exhausting for me to respond to all. And beware, it's been rumored that "Dr. Henry Kissinger" is actually "Dr. No", in charge of this and all other diabolic conspiracies  So please understand that I must be selective in who I respond to. 


TheFixer1 said:


> Self driving cars is a pipe dream,


I challenge you to prove to ELIZA that YOU are not a "pipe dream" or in this case, a smart AI able to interpret and respond like a psychologist. Find ELIZA at http://www.manifestation.com/neurotoys/eliza.php3


TheFixer1 said:


> for self driving cars to become reality the entire infrastructure needs to be overhauled, good luck with that.


Correct once again!  It's already been established in this forum that a subsurface scan is required for all roads that will be driven upon by autonomous cars. That scan will be at least as difficult and problematic as the work done (and ongoing) in preparation for Google Maps.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Maven said:


> Ahh, the trolls have gotten more creative as I requested. Please understand that it is too time consuming and exhausting for me to respond to all. And beware, it's been rumored that "Dr. Henry Kissinger" is actually "Dr. No", in charge of this and all other diabolic conspiracies  So please understand that I must be selective in who I respond to.
> 
> I challenge you to prove to ELIZA that YOU are not a "pipe dream" or in this case, a smart AI able to interpret and respond like a psychologist. Find ELIZA at http://www.manifestation.com/neurotoys/eliza.php3
> 
> Correct once again!  It's already been established in this forum that a subsurface scan is required for all roads that will be driven upon by autonomous cars. That scan will be at least as difficult and problematic as the work done (and ongoing) in preparation for Google Maps.


So apparently to u we live in a perfect world and everything is dandy. So we just gonna get controled by elites and they gonna take care of me like a son. Ok.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Can you imagine self driving POOL !
> JUST AS SOON ADVERTISE GANG RAPE TOURS OF THE CITY !


There was an incident mentioned somewhere on this site, that a passenger got shot by a thief that got into an UBER along with the other passengers.

Who,what, where, when and how is a brazen thief going to be prevented from robbing UBER passengers?

This is why when a passenger lingers for other passengers with the door open, I immediately tell them to, "Shut my door."


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Maven said:


> Absolutely, correct for the first few years. However, the costs will drop rapidly like most technology. In a few more years, self driving cars will cost the same as using human drivers. A few more years after that, self driving cars will cost a *tiny fraction* compared to using human drivers, while driving faster, far more safely and consistently than any human.


Except food water and a place to live keeps going up.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

Maven said:


> Once again tohunt4me, you are absolute correct! You should be a seer. Get a job at the Oracle of Delphi.
> 
> Uber has been losing about 2 Billion per year. It is unsustainable. Uber needs autonomous desperately to lower their costs, but at the current rate of losses plus general corporate mismanagement, Uber may not survive until autonomous is practical and cheap. Don't worry! If Uber folds then Lyft or some other competitor will take Uber's place. The result for drivers will be the same.
> 
> ...


Wonderful ideal to separate passengers. I'm going to start a company, The Uber Rage Cage Company. My motto will be, "We Also Service Zoo Animals." I owe it all to you.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

LADriver said:


> Wonderful ideal to separate passengers. I'm going to start a company, The Uber Rage Cage Company. My motto will be, "We Also Service Zoo Animals." I owe it all to you.


Becareful of mixing irresponsible parents and animals dont want another Harambe incident.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I really don't believe that Uber is doomed. It's a great service being run by an idiot. I do hope that Travis is doomed and that his successor will make this a great business!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uber is too popular to be doomed. People will always order their "Uber".

I mean, people still use Kleenex to blow their nose? Right? 

People still use kleenex, regardless if the company is evil or not.

Just look at our banking system. You use a bank account right?


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

All those things are true except all of those other services make money. Uber has lost over $6 Billion so far and is still bleeding money. It cannot sustain the current business model.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> All those things are true except all of those other services make money. Uber has lost over $6 Billion so far and is still bleeding money. It cannot sustain the current business model.


Uh, wrong. No similar service in the USA makes any money! Not today. Not Ever. Lyft loses money slower than Uber because it's a much smaller operation and its CEO is not nearly as big an idiot as Uber's.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> All those things are true except all of those other services make money. Uber has lost over $6 Billion so far and is still bleeding money. It cannot sustain the current business model.


Uber has lost over $13 Billion dollars actually.


----------



## Hilljacker (May 15, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I really don't believe that Uber is doomed. It's a great service being run by an idiot. I do hope that Travis is doomed and that his successor will make this a great business!


I agree. It took Amazon almost 20 years to make a profit because they chose growth over profits. Uber definitely has issues since they are bleeding money faster than Amazon ever did in a given year but I think there will be changes at the top forced by the current investors and then we will see some changes. Who knows, maybe they will even add tipping in the app.


----------



## 2Peaks (Sep 19, 2016)

Think for a moment about the Uber model for Customer Service. Clean cars inside and out, mints and water, mood music, and so on. The capital investment is one side, but the operating cost isn't a bed of roses.

Uber car goes out at morning, picks up riders and cannot avoid every pothole. Then the car gets to 1/4 tank or electric and has to head to base. That will be dead miles. (I suppose except in backwards states like New Jersey.). There, a PAID attendant will have to re-energize the tank. At some point in the day, the vehicle will have to go back to base for a wash, vacuum, and window cleaning and restock the mini-bar all by PAID employees. More dead miles ... Wasting fuel without a passenger. And, since Uber won't want all those vehicles congregated at base, they will have to be dispersed again, more dead miles.

Then, one night, some drunk millenials will be pissed because the robot won't allow 7 passengers in a 5 passenger car. One of them will have his little fit of rage. Unlike a human who wants to protect his car, the robot won't be able to drive away before the punk pees inside the robot car and kicks in the fender.

Uber has a long ways to go before drivers cost more than robots.


----------



## Hilljacker (May 15, 2016)

2Peaks said:


> Think for a moment about the Uber model for Customer Service. Clean cars inside and out, mints and water, mood music, and so on. The capital investment is one side, but the operating cost isn't a bed of roses.
> 
> Uber car goes out at morning, picks up riders and cannot avoid every pothole. Then the car gets to 1/4 tank or electric and has to head to base. That will be dead miles. (I suppose except in backwards states like New Jersey.). There, a PAID attendant will have to re-energize the tank. At some point in the day, the vehicle will have to go back to base for a wash, vacuum, and window cleaning and restock the mini-bar all by PAID employees. More dead miles ... Wasting fuel without a passenger. And, since Uber won't want all those vehicles congregated at base, they will have to be dispersed again, more dead miles.
> 
> ...


Uber will find a way to get other people to buy the robot cars and then run the service just like they do now. Uber won't actually own the cars.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Their business model is fantastic. Uber just needs to figure out how to be profitable.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

well, their profitability step consists of depressing driver wages as much as possible, which is the Wal-Mart model of trying to squeeze suppliers (aka drivers) yet promising them that they will make it up on volume instead (rate-cut logic).

it's not at all visionary. a really good IPO seems like it has to have a hope component, like there's still work to be done and anything is possible.....Uber just seems over.....wind it down, the US is almost at full employment now, no one should have these jobs anymore at these rates


----------



## TheFixer1 (Jan 29, 2017)

LA Cabbie said:


> Their business model is fantastic. Uber just needs to figure out how to be profitable.


Is that you TK.


----------



## Speedyracer (Aug 17, 2016)

Travis may fall. Uber however will not. The concept is too hot. So many people in debt trying to make an extra buck or complete living. There will always be more drivers signing up everyday. Then the customers needing a ride. Today's society doesn't really rely on "people" anymore. It relies on their phone. For everything from dating to ordering pizza to asking your neighbor for a ride.... Hence Uber. Uber itself will not fail.

"When technology surpasses our need for human interaction we will have a world of idiots. "
Albert Einstein
We have baby boomers, gen x, millenials welcome to the idiot age.


----------



## _McUber_ (Jul 27, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Not really. As long as there are tens of thousands of morons willing to drive for pennies Uber will always be around. Uber will just keep paying fines and settlements with all the monies they've been ripping off from drivers.


True. Not only those who are "willing" to work for pennies, but also those who are ignorant of simple Math, as well as the majority who , unfortunately, are stuck in life doing this job. I always said it is a volunteered slavery. Uber is not doomed. Uber is not forcing anyone to work. Uber is not a baby sitter, nor a social reformer. It is a cut-throat business in the heart of the most capitalistic society in the world. Drivers are naive and do not comprehend that surviving in the today's world requires understanding the nature of the the game being played. It is a war. Getting angry, or blaming, or lashing out at anybody are all signs of ignorance of how this game is played. The only way Uber is doomed is when all drivers today simultaneously delete their app. Today, and not tomorrow, before they get a lease on life with their driverless cars. Uber is not doomed, because drivers will not run out of motives to drive. Uber knows that and hell yes, they are capitalizing on it like any criminal who knows he is getting away with crime. Nonetheless, the more every one exposes, talks about, and propagate the negatives of this Unethical company, the more pressure the insiders in Uber feel it in their stomach.


----------

